# My this year fishing goals



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

This year's fishing goals

-Northern Pike
-Tiger Musky
-Do a lot of Bass fishing
-Big Tiger Trout

Question:
-At Yuba where is the best place on the lake, time of day and year, method, lures/baits for Northerns?


What are everyone else's this year fishing goals?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Catch a 4lbs. + Largemouth.
Catch a 6lbs. + lake trout.

Nothing to outragious


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

A 40+ inch Tiger Musky.

A big Tiger Trout. I have never caught a big one.

A Brown over 24 inches. Oh wait I just did that.  

Now a male Brown in the 26 inch range from Utah or Montana.

Try to catch a large Lake Trout from FG.

Catch a decent Brook Trout. I need help on this on. Boulders? Help with lakes please.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Catch a grayling.
Catch a muskie.
Catch a golden trout.
Big trout of any kind.

Nothing to outrageous here either.


----------



## Spbeyond (Apr 15, 2008)

Learn how to fish good


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I've still got a few goals that are outstanding. I don't have a due date on them except I want to catch them in Utah before I die. 
A respectable sized Lake Trout. 
A Kokanee
A Splake
A grayling
A tiger musky
A pike
A striper
A wiper 
A tilapia
and finally a Sacramento perch.
I don't care if any of them are trophy sized, I just want to catch at least one of these because I am yet to.
The trophy I am seeking will not be a new species. I am still hoping to catch that elusive 8 pound or heavier largemouth and I already caught my trophy walleyes last year.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> *Catch a grayling*.
> Catch a muskie.
> Catch a golden trout.
> Big trout of any kind.
> ...


One of mine as well. Let me know when you want to do that, we can hit up some Uinta lakes.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

RnF said:


> Greenguy88 said:
> 
> 
> > *Catch a grayling*.
> ...


2 words... Lake Caroline. I caught about 50 in less that 3 hours. a couple were over 13"


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Walleye
Tiger Trout
Lake Trout
Artic Grayling
Crappie
_____________
Crazy to think i haven't caught any of those!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

tiger, kokanee, and anything over 5 pounds from strawberry.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

All right here it goes *Warning:* 
I HAVE NEVER CAUGHT ANY OF THESE SOME ARE PRETTY EMBARASSING
Lake trout
grayling
LM bass
Bluegill
tiger trout 
walleye
wiper
Black crappie
catfish, channel and bullhead
I have caught a brookie but I want a trophy
Big Brook
there is my list


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

RnF said:


> Greenguy88 said:
> 
> 
> > *Catch a grayling*.
> ...


Done deal RnF. Now we just gotta wait for the Uintas to thaw out! We could be waitin a while  . Thanks for the tip fixed, I have also heard of a couple other good places to try.


----------



## rockymtn_views (Oct 5, 2007)

The only real goal on catching fish and I hope to do it this year is: 

Any fish out of strawberry, I have fished that lake a good 20 - 30 times and have never caught anything other than crawdads. 

Kokane
Tiger Muskie
walleye

Those are the fish I would like to catch for this year anyways.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Mine are simple, very simple:

Get out often with my family....
Enjoy each trip....
Fish with more forum members.....
Learn more than I did last year......


The big fish will come if you put the time in, learning from others is the fastest way to improve your skills. Plus I plan on eating some good greese burgers and great dutch oven cooking this summer!


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

rockymtn_views said:


> Any fish out of strawberry, I have fished that lake a good 20 - 30 times and have never caught anything other than crawdads.


 Perhaps you should stop fishing with raw chicken legs and try something a bit more traditional for catching trout. :wink:


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i would be impressed though, if you could catch a trout with the chicken legs!! sure love me those crawdads


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If you guys need any suggestions on where/how to catch a grayling, shoot me a PM. I too know of a lake that you could catch a hundred in a day.

As for my goals:

Make sure my wife catches her first fish

Get a couple buddies started/addicted to flyfishing

Catch a Strawberry cutt that's over the slot

Have a crawdad feast while trying to catch that cutt

Get out more often


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fatbass said:


> 4. Return all trout absolutely unharmed to the water within 5 seconds of netting them. I'll wear my finest suit and tie when fishing for trout, use a 1/2 weight flyrod, 8X tippet, barbless hooks, rubber nets, forceps (rubber coated, of course), and will recite The Lord's Prayer each time I release one. :roll: :wink:


And please, no swearing, spitting, chewing or scratching your nards during this _fine_ ceremony...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I still need to catch a few fish that live here.

Golden Trout - Greenguy, you know it's on.

Lake Trout - I don't care what size, I've still never caught one.

Tiger Muskie - Another I don't care what size...Never been to a water with a lot of muskies.

I'd like to catch a BIG BROOKIE this year. I've got to come up with a solid plan to hit a certain lake on Boulder Mountain. No 4x4 though.

I'd like to get into the Wind Rivers, but I don't know how much of a chance I'll have this year.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> If you guys need any suggestions on where/how to catch a grayling, shoot me a PM. I too know of a lake that you could catch a hundred in a day.
> 
> As for my goals:
> 
> ...


Count me in for the flyfishing part. I just got a rod and now have all the gear, I just have never been with anyone who know what they are doing. I would love to tag along with ya sometime this year..


----------



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

This is a good post. I've enjoyed reading through everyones goals. Those who have mentioned a desire to catch kokes I hope you'll be at the seminar in Riverdale this Thursday (Thur 24th April at 6:30 at Riverdale Sportsmans Warehouse). And as always I'm glad to answer any questions I can to help you guys scratch kokes from your list. Though I do think that when you catch that first one you'll be hooked! 

Every year after ice out I also kind of try to figure out what my years goals are. I no longer make numbers goals, but species and size goals are fun. Also, when you have a set goal and stay focused on it, then you reach that goal easier.

For me, I'd like to get a koke over 5 lbs. I've been close so many times! Plenty of 3-4.5 pounders... but I can't seem to break over that 5 mark! Last years best were just barely under 5! I'd also like to spend more time fishing the berry. Over the last few years I've really neglected the berry during the boat season. For tradition sakes I'd like to get down to Joes Valley once this summer. I grew up fishing there and havent been in a couple of years. Would be nice to get back down there (and also load up on chub minnows while there).


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

With gas prices the way they are I plan on keeping it pretty local this summer. I quit smoking a couple years back and am now into phase 2 of self improvement. I've started eating right, getting in shape, losing weight (dropped 20 lbs so far), and backed off quite a bit on the good drink. So my main fishing goal this year is to do alot of hike in fishing in the Uintas, Wasatch, and other local ranges for trout and hopefully my first grayling. I also intend to do plenty of bass fishing and maybe try for a musky while the high country thaws out from this great snow year. I also want to try and be less selfish about my fishing time and include my wife and kids more.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I want to catch a bunch of carp *with my bow*.  Then, I'd love to spend much more of my weekend time either alone or with Leaky or my daughter on Utah Lake catfishing. I love to do it but didn't put in as much time this year as I'd have liked. I'd also like to hit some streams both locally and in the Uintas and either get good video footage of some nice fish or at least get some "better" pictures to post up. I'd love to hit the Green.... but kinda like Scotty P, gas is going to limit just how far I can go... time off at work is also an issue so most of my trips will be weekenders.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Good for you ScottyP! Props!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I still need to catch a few fish that live here.
> 
> *Golden Trout - Greenguy, you know it's on.*
> 
> ...


Oh yeah baby! Chaser I shot a pm your way pertaining to the grayling...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

fatbass said:


> 4. Return all trout absolutely unharmed to the water within 5 seconds of netting them. I'll wear my finest suit and tie when fishing for trout, use a 1/2 weight flyrod, 8X tippet, barbless hooks, rubber nets, forceps (rubber coated, of course), and will recite The Lord's Prayer each time I release one.


Fatbass that's one of the funnies post's I think I've read yet. :lol:

Don't forget the difibulator just incase they need to be shocked back to life, or you accidently brushed a gill.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I actually caught a golden trout when I was just a kid. I didn't really know anything about them at the time and didn't realize they aren't common back then.


----------

